# This program Hangs up for me something fierce!



## Copenhagen (Oct 28, 2008)

This program locks my whole computer up.

It used to work just fine on my X850 XT card  But my Visiontek HD 2600 XT AGP card it just sucks everything sucks for that matter.   RivaTuner, Winflash, ATiFlash, RBE, RaBiT,....I cant get a single thing to work.  Cept... AMG GPU CLOCK Tool  This is the only thing I can get to change the Clocks and I can't get them up past around 50MHZ from stock...when I run 3DMark the Card shuts off.

I think the Bios sucks balls and is locked up tighter than dicks hat band.  If someone could get me a bios I could flash it with or point me to a link where there is one I can DL...that would be super freakin great!


----------



## Fastmix (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out this page http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=ATI&manufacturer=&model=2600+XT&interface=AGP&memSize=0


----------



## panchoman (Oct 28, 2008)

its probably your drivers. remember that most all of the software uses the driver and what not to communicate with the card. make sure you get the latest drivers.


----------



## Copenhagen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I got the latest driver ...or I guess its the latest driver off AMD's site.  I had to "Mod" the drivers .INI and .INF files to get it to recgonize the Card and get it to install.  I wonder if this is having something to do with it.  It probably is.

The driver version I have is the 8.10 and the Catalyst 8.10 as well its the latest and greatest thing I can find on the AMD site.  Maybe I should try Visiontek's site?  Maybe they have actually gotten the driver to work with the card better.

Now, I was able to use the RBE program, in conjunction with GPU-z and atiwinflash. to grab the image of the Bios.   I was able to load the image of the Bios up in RBE and I did rip off on of those Signatures from one of the other drivers the ATI or the HIS one that has a slighty higher clock overhead on it for the overdrive...thus effectively getting the CCC Overdrive slider bars to actually move (note: when I did this Ironicly enough I had to reinstall the Driver...?  Thats was a little wierd...should that be happening?  But CCC does work with it now).  However atiwinflash hangs up too if i try to analyze through RBE.  So something fishy is certainly going on.

However, the overclock setting do pass, and take but when I try to run 3DMark I get really crapy Framerates.  I'm wondering if I need to beef up the Volt Cores as well.  The default Clock state 1 = 1.050  for the Visiontek Bios.  For other Bios such as the HIS and ATI Bios the default Clock state for all states = 1.200

I have the accealro Twin Turbo Cooler on the card.  The GPU is running idle at 21C  and at 99% it might get up to around 41C maybe.  So the chip is not getting hot at all.  It should be able to clock up a little more than 50Mhz and run stable.  But all my efforts are to no avail.


----------

